# Europe is starting well



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

over 1 metre at alot of austrian glaciers
same start as last season


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pics...

Sounds like a good start though.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

you mean like these?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All I can say is FKNA!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Woaaahh! Can I just mention that I'd LOVE to trade places with you right now?


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

dasenergi said:


> Woaaahh! Can I just mention that I'd LOVE to trade places with you right now?


no you wouldnt
im still stuck in the uk
my first trip out might be xmas time
thats the conditions ive had everytime im in austria


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

nigel b said:


> no you wouldnt
> im still stuck in the uk
> my first trip out might be xmas time
> thats the conditions ive had everytime im in austria


In that case, maybe you're right 
There have to be some decent spots to ride in the UK though, no?


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

indoor ski slope is about it
scotlands mountains are about as far away for me as the alps


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

dasenergi said:


> In that case, maybe you're right
> There have to be some decent spots to ride in the UK though, no?


I lol'd. You'd have more chance of riding in spain than in the UK.

I'm going to a ski resort in the french alpes this year also around christmas. Hope it's gonna snow there fast too.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

nigel b said:


> indoor ski slope is about it
> scotlands mountains are about as far away for me as the alps


Those aren't to bad though no? Are they really expensive or something? I wouldn't mind having an indoor ski area by my house, it would be a nice way to keep my park skill sharp at least.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Muusers said:


> I lol'd. You'd have more chance of riding in spain than in the UK.
> 
> I'm going to a ski resort in the french alpes this year also around christmas. Hope it's gonna snow there fast too.



Hahah yeah, if ya couldnt tell I dont know much about the UK :dunno:


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

Muusers said:


> I'm going to a ski resort in the french alpes this year also around christmas. Hope it's gonna snow there fast too.


what resort?
im looking at getting away for a few days over xmas as it is so damn boring here
mayrhofen is the decent euro trip im doing in jan then the states in feb


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

Going to le grand domaine with a bunch of people from the 19th till 26th of december. We're staying in a hotel in St. Francois de Longchamps (or whatever) that's only 400 meters from the lifts.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

this is what mayrhofen is looking like
just over 1 month till im there

my mate has just won a trip to switzerland for a few days for 2
hotel,lift passes flights and transfers included
just need to find the time to go in between mayrhofen next month and the states in feb


----------

